# A65 focusing settings



## LisaG (Nov 23, 2012)

I just got this camera and have taken some outdoor family photos 
I'm confused about the focus settings 
Can someone help me 
I took some photos in aperture mode but three of the people were in focus and the one who was a little closer was not in focus


----------



## Kolia (Nov 24, 2012)

What you describe is a depth of field (DoF) problem, not focussing. 

The fix would have been to use a smaller aperture to increase the DoF and get everybody in focus. Problem is, you locked that when you selected aperture priority...

Make it a habit of using your aperture preview button to see what will be in focus (front of body, near the lens)


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 24, 2012)

Your aperture is what controls depth of focus. Higher F/stops F/8, 11, or 16 will give you more depth. Plus it depends on what lens to use. Google depth of field and you can find what the depth will be on a given format, lens and F/stop.


----------



## ConradM (Nov 25, 2012)

It's also somewhat important that people be as close to on the same plane as possible when taking portraits to avoid some being in focus and some being out.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I'm sure I will have a bazillion more questions as I learn all about this camera.


----------

